# Ukrainian: индивидуальная непереносимость



## Setwale_Charm

Как сказать по-украински: индивидуальная непереносимость чего-л.?

 Дякую.


----------



## Romcheek

я думаю что так: iндивiдуальна   	нестерпність чього-небудь.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Дякую Вам, Romcheek.


----------



## Natabka

romcheek said:


> я думаю что так: Iндивiдуальна     нестерпність чього-небудь.


 
Хм, непереносимость=нестерпність за словником, але в цьому контексті я б ніколи так не сказала. "Нестерпний, -а,е" (прикметник/прилагательное) вживається частіше, наприклад:

"Це нестерпно! Терпіти цього не можу!", але не "В мене нестерпність до цього". 
Мені здається, тут буде краще перекласти антонімічно або щось типу: "протипоказання до".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Äÿêóþ çà äîïîìîãó.


----------



## LexyBlaise

"Особиста неприязнь", хотя это личная неприязнь :\ но думаю, если имеются ввиду отношения, то вполне можно так перевести
ну а если касательно лекарств, то во всех инструкциях по применению написано "індивідуальна непереносимість", хотя это и явный руссизм)0


----------



## Natabka

LexyBlaise said:


> íó à åñëè êàñàòåëüíî ëåêàðñòâ, òî âî âñåõ èíñòðóêöèÿõ ïî ïðèìåíåíèþ íàïèñàíî "³íäèâ³äóàëüíà íåïåðåíîñèì³ñòü", õîòÿ ýòî è ÿâíûé ðóññèçì)0



I think that if translating into Ukrainian it will strongly depend on the context. "Îñîáèñòà íåïðèÿçíü" really sounds suitable in context of relationships. As well as "â³äðàçà"

But would you agree with me, LexyBlaise, that if speaking about medicine "ïðîòèïîêàçàííÿ" sounds good? Though it's more general. I think we should do further research


----------



## LexyBlaise

Так, дійсно, протипоказання є більш загальним та іноді може вживатися у цьому сенсі, але ж протипоказання не є непереносимістю! Непереносимість -  більше причина, протипоказання - наслідок. Тобто непереносимість входить до множини протипоказань. Це як загальне та часткове. Не знаю як по-іншому пояснити) Але питання цікаве!


----------



## Natabka

LexyBlaise said:


> Але питання цікаве!



Оце дійсно! Мабуть, Setwale_Charm не планувала робити таку дискусію , але справді важко знайти оптимальний/дослівний переклад саме до "непереносимость".

Ось слова, які реєструє другий том Русско-украинского словаря (Київ, 1982):
непереносимо _нареч_. - нестерпно, нестерпуче
непереносимий - нестерпний, нестерпучий, непереносний; незносний.

І мені жоден з цих варіантів (як іменник, звісно) не відчувається підхожим для "индивидуальной непереносимости" )))
Ще цікаво, що цей самий словник не реєструє іменника "непереносимость", хоч, наприклад, "непереводимий" - "непереводимость" там є. Можливо справа в тому, що "непереносимость" не є в російській мові широко вживане/стандартне слово чи що?


----------

